# Share your rats cutest 'bad' habits!



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Removal of bandaids and jewelry, rodentestry and aerating your blankets! Strange quirks are wholeheartedly welcome too ;D


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh gosh where do I begin. >u<

Jellybean has a bad habit of hiding in my dirty laundry, so when I go to look for him at bed time I can't find him. Even bribing him with treats does nothing! The worst part is he's always in a different spot. Its either behind or in the basket (or bundled up in the clothes on the floor, when they're there).
Romeo is my shoulder rat, and when we go to the store he usually hangs out in the hood or sleeve of my jacket. but every time I go to the checkout, without fail, he pops up and scares the cashier wither by popping out of my sleeve when I go to pay, or popping out of the top of my jacket just as we're leaving. 
And biscuit just loves to chew the lining out of all the hammocks. Doesn't matter if its super soft, or just an extra layer, he has to chew it out. He really likes sleeping on the barest hammock available for whatever reason. ;D


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Nanook plays this game with me when I have to put her in the Rat Manor for the night. She pretends she's going along with it and when I'm not looking she leaps back up to the play cage - always with this naughty look on her face like "haha, I tricked you again!" What's amazing is that she keeps coming up with new ways to get me to fall for this.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

"Look Mommy! We pushed all that annoying litter out of the pan and made a bed! Then we pooped on the loose litter on the fleece! We should be interior designers. Aren't we smart, mommy?"


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had to blockade my PC tower with cardboard because they like to get back there and get tangled in the cords (and possibly nibble on them though I've never seen them do that). A certain someone has made it her personal mission to destroy the barrier and sneak inside -_- Sometimes I catch her trying and she'll look at me for a moment and then come lick my toes (an apology of sorts)....but, 5 minutes later....lol


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

"Huh, bet it'd be a great idea to climb under Ma's shirt and chew on the pink squishy mountain! Oh, she didn't like that. Okay, I'll eat her earcuff instead! No, she didn't like that either..... I know! She'll be so happy if I destroy her new black lace choker she waited 3 months to get! Aren't I a good girl Ma?"

(Aka. Goth problems xD)


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

With cookie (rip) if I set a food down and just leave long enough to get a drink, all that food had been stolen dragged into her food stash- usually the one in the cage but I also found a large stash behind an antique chest  she also persistently took down hammocks to add to her nest- even though the only place they ever really consistently chose to sleep was the hammock
Bear (also rip) loved painting, well knocking over any open paint or ink so he could decorate my bedspread
Currently my jasper loves to make my curly hair tangled up so he can wedge himself into it while he sits on my shoulder
@ raventherat - lace choker?  Where did you aquire one?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

When we had our rats Pinky and Dragon they loved giving kisses. One day Dragon got carried away and removed scab on my brother's hand. She didn't hurt my brother, but it was quite gross haha. We had to make sure she didn't keep doing that.


----------



## Oldschoolreasons (Aug 17, 2015)

My girly Zelda will bite any bare skin on show, especially feet. She also pushes my mouth open to look for snacks, and once bit my tongue when there weren't any...


----------



## aurevoira (Jul 8, 2015)

oh boy, Rufus and Ron both have some weird habits. for starters, Ron will use his paws to pry open your lips and lick the inside of them. Especially on someone who smokes a lot and just got done. Rufus has a thing for hoodies. He loves when I wear hoodies, because he'll run from one sleeve to the other like they're a big tunnel.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

No but seriously Raven is obsessed with trying to eat my earcuff and or choker, and any black lace I'm wearing (Black specifically- go figure) and I'm usually mostly black lace. Does no one else have this problem!?


----------



## ducketar (Apr 29, 2015)

Eris will jump on any keyboard or phone and start pushing buttons. She really loves messing with my touchscreen too. If I try to change food brands, Nemesis dumps the food out of the bowl and pees on it. Boji constantly tries to do my fingernails, chewing off any nail polish I mistakenly put on there. And Sir Issac hides under the couch if there's a thunderstorm. I love my silly vermin!


----------



## Mannie'sMom (Aug 3, 2015)

*Girls Just Wanna Have Fu-un, Oh, Girls Just Wanna Have Fun....*

She isn't really 'too' naughty, though Maddie is a pregnant hoodlum--straight from feeder aquarium in pet store (sexed as male, but hum, nope!), so I rescued the adorable one. 

Maddie likes to wrestle an entire paper towel roll like she is a dog, complete with yanking and back-n-forth head movement; really funny. (She jumps in a round basket I keep loaded with a few cleaning items like the paper towels, some baby wipes and such); I keep the basket on the rat room floor.

So I tore one paper towel off yesterday and before I could get in quarters for her, she took off with it toward her thick towel burrow, stepping on it, lopsided gait, having to get off it and so on, before abandoning it when I called, "Maddie?" and held out a quarter torn one. She immediately ran toward me and ripped it out of my hands. She is quiet feisty--her personality, even though so far along pregnant, she has slowed down with her acrobatic antics, way slowed down... but when the pups are born, weaned, and she is back to normal, look out paper world, here she comes... that, and tug-o-war on a thick knotted rope: Maddie may be part toy dog, pick a breed?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Gloating! Yes I designed a brilliant barricade and went through a lot of trouble rat proofing a room I didn't want Misty to go into and last night I look up to see Misty having pulled down the pie tin that kept her from climbing over the barricade (think squirrel proofing) on an extension cord that runs room to room and she's on top of the defeated barrier, standing on her hind feet with her front paws up in the air like a football player doing the touchdown dance. "Look daddy, I beat you again! I'm so much smarter than you are!" I so hate when rats gloat.


----------

